# yaba recipe will pay for it



## trackzz

doe anyone know how to make yaba the meth pills from thailand will pay for it.


----------



## G.Patton

trackzz said:


> doe anyone know how to make yaba the meth pills from thailand will pay for it.



trackzzHi. Yaba is a meth pill that is composed of meth and caffeine in a 50/50 ratio or less (20/80). There are maybe some fillers and food dye.


----------



## trackzz

do you think you could give me a tutorial on how this could be made im not so good at chemisrty but know a chemist that could do it but need a sort of guidiance book like how to join the meth and caffeine and how to make the meth using the cheapest method with most yields


----------



## G.Patton

You have to choose a method which will appropriate for you and for your location, precursors availability. There are methods from P2P and Ephedrine. There you can find tableting method. I hope you have a good enough chemist to mix meth with caffeine


----------



## trackzz

yh but how is the meth mixed in with the caffeine? that is what i need intructions for. For the precursors fortunately i live in a place where i can get what ever i need there are no restriction on pseudo cold medicine here so i can get as much as possible. Do you have intructions on how to mix the meth with caffeine?


----------



## G.Patton

It's easy as cooking. You have to weight on scale 100 g meth and 100 g caffeine in bakers, after mix it thoroughly in one big beaker with stirring rod to obtain 50/50 mix meth with caffeine.


----------



## banister

Daym G.Patton, i wonder if trackzz is ever going to come back with pics? Cause you know how we say on the private web, pics or it never happened lol.


----------



## Hans-Dietrich

WTF is yaba ??? Know what is meth ...


----------



## banister

Yaba is that shit monks in Asia be pushing on noobs across the pacific. Indonesia, India, Aussie, don’t matter where from actually, just stemming from the labs out there and heading east, coming from relative west depending on where you are sat. Comes looking like skittles, possibly taste like skittles. Cheap, effective, underground pharmaceutical adderall, if you ask me. 
Unfortunately, as we all know the drug war is scandalous. You would think these would be more popular in USA rave scene, instead we prefer MDMA or analogues like BK MDMA or Piperzines in our tabs.

The only true designer drug is Mephedrone. All others are just alterations to what you already know and love.


----------



## Hans-Dietrich

Skittles-flavored amphetamine ? Seriously ?

Really shit.

And, yes sir, Mephedrone will save the World and USA !


----------



## banister

I wasn't surprised, I mean USA pills have a slight taste of sugar themselves, some even contain it to defer taste of the actual medicine.


----------



## Binary68

Courtesy of the UN - *Patterns & Trends of Amphetamine Type Stimulants* *& Other Drugs of Abuse in East Asia & the Pacific 2005. *

https://perpustakaan.bnn.go.id/site..._of_Amphetamine_Type_Stimulants_ATS_and_O.pdf - page 103)

The average weight of a yaba pill is 90 milligrams and its composition includes 25-30 percent of
methamphetamine, 60-70 percent of caffeine and 5-10 percent of other binders. 

See also_* "Identification of impurities and statistical classification of methamphetamine tablets (Ya-Ba) seized in Thailand"*_ https://www.erowid.org/archive/rhodium/pdf/yaba.impurities.pdf



So I am thinking a recipe of 30mg ground crystal meth
50mg pure caffeine
10mg binder
0.1mg ethyl vanillin

as for a choice of filler/binder - if required- you need something that easily breaks down when heated and doesn't give off any toxic gasses. Perhaps the easily obtainable calcium carbonate which breaks down to CO2 and leaves a white solid Calcium oxide (lime). It can usually be purchased in dollar stores as the chemical in dehumidifier.

If you do make some, I am most interested in having a conversation.

B68


----------

